
Linus Torvalds on 'Linux kernel in-tree Rust support' - sohkamyung
https://lkml.org/lkml/2020/7/10/1261
======
josephcsible
Also being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23800201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23800201)

~~~
dang
We'll move the comments thither. Thanks!

